

Ask HN: Who is looking for a partner/co-founder? (December 2011) - blehn

Thought I'd start this thread for hackers who aren't looking for a job or freelance work, but rather for a partner/co-founder to work with on their own projects. (I know there's a google doc for this, but I suspect it's outdated, and I know it's cumbersome to use).<p>In terms of formatting, maybe something like:<p>- Location<p>- Your role (developer, designer, business dude, etc.) and who you're looking to collaborate with<p>- Skills and expertise (frameworks, languages, styles, experience, etc.)<p>- Whether you're looking to work on your idea or someone else's.<p>- Brief description of your project, or types of projects you'd be interested in working on.<p>- How much time you can commit to, and whether or not you're willing to collaborate remotely.
======
kaduflyer
Midwest U.S., Indiana / Iowa

I'm an idea person with very technical background. Expert level C++, some
Python, interest in algorithms and machine learning.

I have multiple ideas, but one is head and shoulders above the rest. It's a
killer game app for Facebook, which would generate revenue through user
purchase of game tokens through Facebook Credits.

I looked into approaching Zynga, but they don't accept unsolicited ideas.
Imagine that, being so big that you can no longer innovate because you're
worried about legal issues. Anyway, there is something special about this game
that I can't explain here. Am considering YCombinator application, but time is
of the essence and my idea shouldn't sit still. Can't apply at YC right now,
have to wait, so I'm putting this out there. Am I impatient? You'd be
surprised how patient I am, but suddenly I AM impatient because this idea is
just too good (and no, it's not something I thought of yesterday: it's 5 years
in the making). Maybe I sound like Ralph Kramden (Honeymooners). Well, I'm not
a bus driver, I make pretty good money, and I could easily keep on the track
I'm on. But this idea is just TOO GOOD. I'm talking potential millions, life-
changing money, all possible because of Facebook.

Despite what I may sound like, I'm not a salesman. But I will need one because
this idea has 2 separate but intertwined approaches: the Facebook app, plus
actual game events around the world and even a World Championship event. Think
World Series of Poker.... expanded way beyond poker!

What I need is someone expert in the business of making things happen,
preferably on Facebook, who can help get this idea in the right hands to
develop it. Either that, or you can jump start development for Facebook
yourself, immediately.

The candidate will have to sign a very strict NDA. No messing around here,
again, we are dealing with life-changing money; not guaranteed, but very very
very likely. I can say that because I've done a bit of research and put a lot
of thought and refinement into this idea. If you or someone you know is very
high level in the field of turning ideas into reality, and putting ideas into
the right hands, we need to talk.

More related ideas where this one came from. So it won't just be a one-shot
deal. I'm extremely creative (in addition to being a software engineer, I'm an
amateur musician and artist, I strive to exercise every aspect of creativity).

If I don't get responses, I'll have to be patient and go the YC route. And I
am prepared to do that for their summer 2012 schedule. But if you or someone
you know wants to circumvent that and be in on a life-changing idea, willing
to sign strict NDA, respond quickly. Must have verifiable credentials, the
higher level the better. I'm just a senior software engineer with an idea, you
or the person you know should be way above me, very credentialed, and ready to
make money. Face to face interview will most likely be required, not at my
expense, which means travel to midwest should be a trivial expense for you or
the person you know. Like I said, high level.

dysonsfear at yahoo dot com.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Tons of red flags here, man. Talking about how you're an idea guy, insisting
on a strict NDA, making grandiose claims with no evidence, expecting people to
fly to you for this idea. Any software engineer worth their salt would have
_nothing_ to do with you based on this post. Sorry, but it's true.

 _in addition to being a software engineer, I'm an amateur musician and
artist_

...

 _I'm just a senior software engineer with an idea_

In order for you to be anything to anyone who matters, you need to be more
than a guy with an idea. That immediately puts you in the same bucket as most
people, who have "great ideas" all the time.

"But mine is different!" No doubt. They all think that too.

But you're in luck: you're a freaking artist and software engineer.

BUILD A PROTOTYPE.

Actually, a huge red flag here is that this is "5 years in the making" and you
don't mention anything that you've produced beyond the idea.

Shut up and build something, then go find someone to help you take it to the
next level. And don't ask for an NDA, it just makes you look like an amateur.

------
helen842000
UK (Looking for remote collaboration)

IS Support/Data Security tech. Currently a contractor in Banking & Finance
industry, working on my company around 30+ hours a week (afternoons, eves,
weekends) to develop some small web apps. I've got industry experience in the
market I'm aiming towards.

Skills are mainly technical but not development, IS, network support, data
analysis. Photoshop, Advanced Excel/VB, Photography, Basic HTML, CSS, Business
Plans, Technical Documentation etc.

Currently learning Python in my free time. I've got a deep interest in
eventually becoming a proficient dev so I'm really looking for someone with an
enthusiasm for it and maybe helping me a little bit! I don't expect you to do
everything technical.

I'm looking for someone to collaborate with over several projects if the team
fit is right.

The main app I'm working on is a web directory with an emphasis on high
quality images. I've tested the market and have got paying users signing up
even before the app is built! That's how I know it's time to bring it to life.
I'm also building a solid mailing list of interested businesses, & constantly
networking with our potential userbase.

I've also got a small app idea that I'm looking to put together to help my
learning curve, could be achieved using Twitter API & Twitter Bootstrap. This
is more 'scratch my own itch' type. It could generate revenue but I feel I
could learn a lot from it.

I'd love for the working arrangement to go full time if the directory and
subsequent apps generate sufficient revenue to support us.

I'm always specific & realistic with detailed ideas. I work fast & do my best
to move obstacles out of the way for team members.

I'm at my username on gmail.com

Thanks.

------
rush-tea
\- Sunny Southern California

\- Business Co Founder / Product Development / Product Manager (I am looking
for Technical Co Founder to help me develop a project I have in mind). I have
a MSc in engineering, so I am technical as well, but not coding.

\- Skills: Business development, product features, product requirement, road
map, etc. I am good in analyzing product idea, suggest/make improvements on
existing ideas, and business development to monetize. Product design as well,
I can do wireframe, etc. (basically everything except graphic design, never
excel in anything artistic, and coding!).

\- I have an idea that I am thinking to develop right now, so looking for
technical co founder who wants to partner with me. However if you are a
technical guy, you have your own idea, and you are looking for someone to
analyze your project and how to move forward, I am open to work as a partner
as well to help getting your idea off the ground.

\- I have ideas about reviews (so the competitors would be Yelp, Amazon,
reviews site) with different kind of business model to monetize it.

\- I prefer someone local as I believe working together and brainstorming
would be the most effective way to bring out the best of both of us. However
if not possible, I m open to other possibilities as well.

------
randall
Ogden, UT, but soon Bay area (again).

Developer / business guy with deep domain expertise in online video / live
video (ESPN, CNET, Engadget, Justin.TV), and I'm looking for someone who's
technical and interested in creating cool tech.

My skills are Node.JS, Backbone.js, Redis, Quartz Composer.

Looking for someone else to work on my startup.

I'm working on creating a way for anyone to create TV quality video without a
TV quality budget. I have a product that's about a month old and has 2
customers with $10k in revenue. It's a way for TV stations to take Facebook
posts and show them on TV. The goal is to modernize the broadcast industry
into using web tools, then give those same web tools to anyone and enable them
to create high quality video content. There's an even broader vision we can
talk about if you're interested.

Currently, I'm committed to this part time, with the expectation that I'll be
going full-time within the next 6 months. I'm definitely willing to
collaborate remotely, but would like to meet any cofounder in person. I'd
prefer bay area, but as long as someone can relocate within the next 6 months,
I'd be willing to consider anywhere.

I'm @randallb on twitter, or google me. Randall Bennett.

------
djb_hackernews
\- Washington DC (willing to relocate)

\- Java developer by day up until a few months ago where I am now a misfit
Python/Django dev at a major digital media publisher. Lots of personal side
projects using Django, and lately the Play! web framework. Getting into
Machine Learning. Conceptually my expertise lies in data aggregation, APIs,
scaling, databases, etc.

\- Looking to work on someone elses ideas, most of my ideas aren't any more
than one offs.

\- Anything that needs a solid backend. Not much of a UI guy, though I can
hack javascript/css especially with bootstrap. Ideally some sort of analytics
project with lots of data problems.

\- If I need to keep my day job probably 20 hours a week. Though have plenty
saved for a few months runway if need be. Remote is fine, though if a
partnership does form some sort of commitment to meeting in person sooner than
later.

------
thiagofm
\- Brazil.

\- Fullstack webdev, BA in Computer Science.

\- I can node.js, rails, php, jquery, css, html, tableless, SEO... I'm just
not so into business(but i have a rather BIG interested in it, also to run a
company, own the world and stuff).

\- I'm up to anything... but I have a good idea that I would like to discuss
about.

\- Something related with food, I can't detail much it here.

\- As much as I need, but I would like to keep it 20h before we find that
something we did is in the lines of: "Ok, this is big!".

E-mail and stuff in my profile, have fun. I would prefer somebody that is the
jack of all trades, master of none, that hacks solutions and somehow get
things done. OR a business guy that can make me work and think that he's the
alpha-boss of the world(good luck). But feel free to contact me if you are
something else.

------
hugo31370
\- San Francisco \- Product design and vision, Business Development,
Fundraising, Basic Coding (HTML, PHP). Looking for co-founder with back-end
(Python) or mobile (iOS) skills \- Working on my idea (easyvino.com) \- We're
building a private sommelier that anyone can use to pick wine at restaurants
and liquor stores. It's a recommendation engine that automatically classifies
wine and consumer taste and offers a recommendation based on pattern
recognition (i.e. Netflix model) \- Looking for someone who can join full
time. We have a prototype almost ready. We need to take it to the next level
(add features, scrap online data, connect with some major wine databases)

If interested, email me hugo@easyvino.com

------
blehn
\- New York, NY (Brooklyn)

\- UI designer looking for a serious programmer

\- I've designed several web and mobile apps. Familiar with Rails+Git
workflow. Can do front-end (HAML/HTML, SASS/CSS, some javascript/jquery).

\- Willing to work on your projects or mine, I have ideas for journaling, task
management, classifieds, photo sharing, all in different states of
incompleteness.

\- I'd like this to be my primary focus, and would want the same from partner.
Perhaps 15-30hrs a week. Would also prefer someone local.

~~~
hansy
Do you have a portfolio for your work?

------
naf
Hi,

I'm an Belgian computer science student looking for a co-founder who has
serious interest in creating a new manner to buy/sell used and new products
(like eBay, but completely different). I'm not looking for someone to work on
my startup, I'm looking for someone to work with me on a startup. If you're
interested, don't hesitate to contact me or add me on fb.

